# Magic: The Gathering Fanclub



## Togetic (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmmm, just checking how many M:TG fans there actually are on this forum. Funny, I have a feeling this will crash and burn fairly quickly.

Anyway, discuss whatever you like about M:TG here, from your crazy _Legacy Control_ involving _Time Vault_ to your _Type II Red Aggro _that has more lands than creatures and spells, to your mill victory using _3 Archive Traps_ and a _Psychic Drain_. You may also post deck lists and combos that can be criticized and talk about anything you like, M:TG related of course.


*Leader*
DarthWaffles
*Co-Leader*
Lanxal
Sage Noctowl​
Ehh..I MAY have another Co-Leader, cause I can.


----------



## Lanxal (Apr 3, 2010)

I will take that Co-Leader spot. :D


----------



## Togetic (Apr 3, 2010)

Haha, nice to have you onboard, Lanxal.

Yeah your co-leader. Despite the fact that you know about 10x more stuff about Magic than I ever will.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll join.  I'm not that far into M:tG, I've just played the trading card game with my friends a lot.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 4, 2010)

Meh, regardless. You're in Sage Noctowl.

Btw, Im loving Naya Lightsaber atm.


----------



## Lanxal (Apr 5, 2010)

Jund still reigns, and UW Control is there to take care of anything that Jund can't beat. Standard is _literally_ a game of scissors paper rock right now.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmm, whats the third side of the equation?

Jund, UW Control..and Vamps? Making that Scissors Paper Rock effect.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 7, 2010)

hello there, this club might not crash and burn, anyways, what do you all think of RotE?


----------



## Togetic (Apr 7, 2010)

Rise? Uhhh..according to Lanxal, UG Aggro Control looks pretty sweet. (Ya know, Momentous Fall and stuff), but colourless Artifact control looks very possible, taking into account that 7 to cast destroy everything without a colour. 

Apart from that, there aren't enough cards that have been spoiled yet..so we can't draw any conclusions.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 9, 2010)

you all seen the spawn guy of ulamog?
i like it but if i get it, i'l use it in another deck besides colorless eldrazi


----------

